# Buck-Strider 889 uber quick impressions



## 021411 (Apr 2, 2008)

My initial impressions..
I purchased a Buck 889 SBMF the other night at a local sporting goods store. The price was on par with online stores so I decided what the heck...

What I like:

1. It has weight to it
2. Blade has no play in it at the pivot
3. Locks up solid for a liner lock
4. Blade is thick and hearty
5. Nice "ergonomics" for me
6. solid and VERY stiff pocket clip

What I don't like so far..
1. Plastic handle material (I'm a G-10 fan if it's gotta be synthetic)
-The grip/checkering is actually too "sharp" for my tastes. 
2. Not too sure how durable the 420HC steel is..

Bang for your buck? Yes.  No pun intended. It's actually plenty of knife for the money. I'm gonna carry it around for a bit and see how well it stands up to my usage. Now I want a full blooded Strider.


----------



## glockboy (Apr 2, 2008)

You can buy G10 and put it on your knife.
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/adva...s=g10&osCsid=1742e0fedffde99b4527fbf890956883


----------



## 021411 (Apr 2, 2008)

The only problem is that Buck riveted the plastic handles on the folder. Can't take them off.


----------



## glockboy (Apr 2, 2008)

Drill it out and put new rivet in.


----------



## 021411 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think I'll go that far into modding the knife although it does sound tempting. :devil:


----------



## HoopleHead (May 13, 2008)

021411 said:


>


 

liner lock looks kinda sketch to me, would love to hear how it holds up over time and semi-hard use...


----------



## tirod (May 26, 2008)

A quick search at the more famous knife forum would pop up my negative impression, among others pro and con.

In short, the first wouldn't stay locked tapping on the back of the blade against a leather covered steering wheel. The second, replaced under warranty, just as bad. That was about 18 months ago. Buck claims to have fixed it, YMMV. 

I didn't ship the second back because I modded it by sanding off the checkering on both sides. It remained just as grippy, in a much softer way, and stopped filing a slot in my jeans pocket. I got the Tarani blade, it will pinch open by gravity - but I don't really use it that way. The 420 Buck uses has about the best heat treat out there - for 420.

I was disappointed in the overall impression of the knife, so I ponied up and got a SnG. It's a world of difference, as you would expect. I takes months to dull S30V, the Ti slab shrugs off abuse, the G10 ignores wear. Few notice the SnG, the black and silver Buck got stares.

I'm much happier with the SnG. Both will manipulate easily with gloves on. The Buck will stall in thick cardboard because of the hollow grind and Tarani grip while the SnG just keeps cutting. Being able to compare things like that back to back just adds to the pleasure of owning the SnG, and almost justifies the Buck for what it is, an authorized clone. I understand others who bought the ATS-34 blade G10 versions have much less cognitive dissonance as I may have with the 420 bladed Zytel. I don't doubt theirs give superior service almost as good as a SnG. My ATS bladed knives have always given me good service compared to any 400 series stainless.

This is really a comment of degree of appreciation. Obviously any knife is better than no knife - but a good knife does stuff better, and gets appreciated more as you use it, just like any other tool. The Buck was a step up from others I have used, the SnG that much better.


----------



## StuToffee (May 30, 2008)

I like mine VERY much (Id EDC it more if it wasnt illegal over here! Dont get me started!).
I have the tan coloured scales version which I sanded smooth, I cut two grooves into the non-clip side to epoxy two green tritium vials into & I strider-ised the blade by removing sections of the black finish with gun blue remover.


----------

